#  Krankenpflege >   Taubheitsgefühl in den Beinen nach Varizen-OP >

## turbogirl

Seit meiner Varizen-OP vor nunmehr 2 Wochen habe ich immer noch Taubheitsgefühle im Bein. Kann man da etwas dagegen tun? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?  
Ich freue mich, wenn jemand Tipps und Hinweise hätte.
Danke!
turbogirl

----------


## ullrichkatz

nein , im Moment nicht , da sind Hautnerven durchtrennt worden , das ist häufig , aber allermeist ganz harmlos , kann sogar bis ein Jahr anhalten , meist nur einige Wochen , gilt als die häufigste Nebenwirkung überhaupt, bitte keine Sorgen machen , normale Empfindung kommt bald wieder...ich kläre in meiner Klinik immer besonders darüber auf , dann sind die Patienten ganz beruhigt...

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo ullrichkatz, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort zu meinen Fragen. Jetzt bin ich doch beruhigt. Ich finde es sehr gut, wenn die Patienten aufgeklärt werden und es gehört einfach zur Dienstleistung der Klinik. In der Klinik, in der ich war, war von Information, Aufklärung, Patientengespräch nichts zu hören und zu spüren. Deshalb bin ich mir da auch sehr unsicher. Aber in Sachen Taubheitsgefühl weiß ich jetzt Bescheid.
Danke und schönen Sonntag!
turbogirl

----------


## ullrichkatz

Es ist ein Skandal , wenn sie nicht darüber aufgeklärt worden sind ! Und für die Klinik gefährlich _ sie könnten klagen...mit gutem Erfolg ! Es ist eine häufige -die!!! häufigste Nebenwirkung nach Krampfaderop.! Aber kein Patient hat mir jemal Probleme bereitet , sie wissen Bescheid ,dass es harmlos ist , und praktisch immer verschwindet-allerdeing auch mal bleiben kann , ich kenne 2 Fälle in 20 Jahren , auch die Pat.haben mir keine Vorwürfe gemacht .
Der aufgeklärte Pat . ist ein " NETTER " Pat....LG + alles Gute , Ihr Ullrich Katz

----------


## turbogirl

Danke Herr Katz!

----------


## ullrichkatz

Hallo und ich bin sogar der Meinung , dass man " Ross und Reiter " nennen soll; es geht doch nicht , dass die Pat.nicht mal wissen , was passieren kann -zumal das Taubheitsgefühl häufig ist und dadurch zwingend aufgeklärt werden muss ...schön , dass ich sie beruhigen konnte.
LG
Ihr Ullrich Katz

----------


## isabelle1

hallo turbogirl, 
  ich habe gestern die 2. varizen-op (die 1. war vor 7 jahren) über mich  ergehen lassen müssen und musste heute erst mal "googeln", da ich am  außenknöchel ein taubheitsgefühl habe. ich bin in diesem forum gelandet  (danke ullrichkatz, der erste, der mich etwas beruhigen konnte) und  wollte mich nun erkundigen, ob es dir inzwischen besser geht und welches  hautareal bei dir betroffen war/ist.  
  ich habe durchaus einen patientenaufklärungsbogen unterschrieben, aber  da ging es, soweit ich mich erinnern kann (das war schon vor 2 monaten)  nur um nebenwirkungen der verschiedenen narkosearten. und nachdem ich  bei meiner 1. op keinerlei komplikationen hatte, mache ich mir etwas  sorgen. die ruhephasen, die ich meinem bein gönne, tragen auch nicht  dazu bei, geistig ein wenig zu entspannen, da meine gedanken immer  wieder um das taubheitsgefühl  kreisen und ich in meinem knöchel ab und  zu auch ein kribbeln spüre und immer ertasten möchte, ob das gefühl  schon zurückkehrt.....schlimm.... ;-) 
  würd mich auf antwort freuen, 
  lg isabelle1

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo isabelle1,
schön, dass du hierher gefunden hast. Ja, mich beruhigen die Antworten auch sehr. Das Taubheitsgefühl zieht sich bei mir von der Kniekehle an der Wade runter bis zum Knöchel. Im oberen Bereich der Wade kommt das Gefühl, jetzt nach 3 Wochen seit der OP, langsam zurück. Aber Geduld ist angesagt. Das kann noch lange dauern, bis das Gefühl überall wieder da ist. Also Kopf hoch und jetzt nach der OP erholen. Ich hab mich auch fast verrückt gemacht, aber jetzt nach 3 Wochen bin ich doch etwas abgeklärter und mir geht es insgesamt wieder etwas besser. Aber die Enttäuschung über die Ärzte im Krankenhaus sitzt sehr tief. Wie es aussieht gab es bei dir auch kein Patientengespräch, keine Information nichts. Bei mir wurde nicht einmal eine Nachkontrolle vereinbart. Die ganze Verantwortung wurde an den Hausarzt weitergegeben, der aber oft einfach überfordert ist.
Also, mach dir keine Sorgen mehr. Es wird schon wieder und denke dran, du brauchst viel viel Geduld. Wenn du Interesse hast, schau dich bei ullrichkatz oder bei mir noch ein bisschen um. Meine Beiträge drehen sich in erster Linie um meine Varizen-OP und vor allem um die Probleme, die danach aufgetreten sind. Wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du dich gerne melden. Meine Erfahrungen gebe ich gerne weiter. Und es sind ja auch Fachleute hier.
Alles Gute und gute Besserung!!!
Liebe Grüße
turbogirl

----------


## isabelle1

hallo turbogirl, 
vielen dank für deine schnelle antwort.  
ich werde mir mühe geben und versuchen meine gedanken nicht mehr um die eine sache drehen zu lassen.  :Patsch:  
vor der op hatte ich schon kontakt mit dem arzt, schließlich hat er via ultraschall nochmal untersucht, wie die varizen liegen. nach 1 1/2 stunden wartezeit auf leeren magen, war ich heilfroh, dass endlich was voran ging, sodass da nicht viel gesprochen wurde. meiner meinung nach hätte er von sich aus sagen können, was passieren kann, schließlich ist er der arzt und hat die erfahrung. 
hinterher wurde ich in einen raum mit 2 anderen frauen verfrachtet und habe dann 3 stunden geschlafen (dank der beruhigungsspritze). ich wurde dann nur geweckt, mit der information, dass ich von meinem mann abgeholt werde, hatte keinen kontakt mehr mit dem arzt und kein mensch hat mich nach meinem befinden gefragt. völlig neben der spur, bin ich dann wie ferngesteuert ins auto gesessen und hab daheim weitergeschlafen. am abend kam dann das große zweifeln mit üblen nervenschmerzen (oder was auch immer das war) und dieser taubheit. erst dachte ich, dass ich mein fuß blöd abgelegt hatte....aber jetzt weiß ich es ja besser. 
jedenfalls "darf" ich am donnerstag nochmals zum fädenziehen kommen, und dann werde ich nochmal nachhaken.  
lg isabelle1  IMG_1358[1].JPG

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo isabelle1,
zu deiner Narbe kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich kein Arzt bin. Aber wie das alles so bei dir gelaufen ist, ist ja noch schlimmer als bei mir. Skandalös! Hake bitte unbedingt nach! Ich nerve die Ärzte in meinem Krankenhaus auch, da sie mich nicht aufgeklärt haben. Suche dir einen besseren Chirurgen. Du hast es ambulant in einer Praxis machen lassen, oder? Ich denke, eine gefäßchirurgische Klinik ist besser, die machens auch ambulant. Aber da ist auch nicht jede gut. Ich hatte mich im Vorfeld informiert und trotzdem Pech, obwohl mir die Klinik empfohlen wurde. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
Nach 3 Wochen kannst du schon wieder arbeiten gehen. Der Heilungsprozess wird länger dauern. Ich war jetzt auch 3 Wochen zu Hause und gehe am Montag wieder arbeiten. Taubheit ist noch da, Blutergüsse sind noch da, Verhärtungen sind noch da, Fäden haben sich noch nicht abgebaut.
Gute Besserung! turbogirl

----------


## isabelle1

hallo turbogirl,  
ja, ich war in einer praxis. 
ich bin wieder zur selben praxis, wie vor 7 jahren gegangen, da ich gute erfahrungen gemacht habe. hatte damals ja auch keine komplikationen.  :Zwinker:  
ich werde auf jeden fall berichten, wie der termin am donnerstag verlaufen ist und danke dir für dein offenes ohr. 
ich wünsche dir einen guten start am montag und auch dir weiterhin eine gute besserung. 
lg isabelle1
danke, dir auch eine gute besserung.

----------


## Blondi

Dann drücke ich Dir die Daumen und hoffe das Dir richtig geholfen werden kann.Halt uns auf den Laufenden.

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo isabelle1,
alles Gute und melde dich wieder. 
Viele Grüße turbogiel

----------


## ullrichkatz

Hallo Ihr alle , die Narbe ist schlampig , schräg, wenn ich richtig sehe, hat wohl recht lieblos operiert.
es wurde offensichtlich die Parva gestrippt , die läuft vom Aussenknöchel zur Kniekehle. Gerade dabei ist das Taubheitsgefühl aussen recht oft zu bemerken , vergeht aber nach einigen Wochen bis Monaten...keine Angst : Nerven wachsen langsam,kommt aber in den meisten Fällen völlig wieder -das normale Gefühl.
Alles Gute.Ihr  Ullrich Katz

----------


## isabelle1

@ turbogirl:
ich hoffe du hast deinen 1. arbeitstag gestern gut überstanden. 
  @ ullrichkatz:
  den grund für die form meiner narbe (gibt es überhaupt einen) kenne ich nicht und dass ich damit keinen schönheitspreis gewinnen kann, dachte ich mir auch bereits, aber damit kann ich leben  :Smiley:  
an die taubheit der haut am außenknöchel habe ich mich bereits auch gewöhnt, das tut ja nicht weh und begrenzt sich bei mir nur auf eine handtellergroße fläche. trotzdem kann ich die rückkehr des gefühls kaum erwarten und mache ein kreuz im kalender, wenn die warterei ein ende hat.
  was mir jedoch sehr zu schaffen macht  physisch, als auch psychisch  der schmerzende nerv, der am außenknöchel unter der tauben haut verläuft. 
  letzte woche donnerstag wurde ich operiert (wie sie richtig vermutet haben, ein stripping der vena saphena parva li.) und ich kann erst seit gestern annähernd laufen. aber wie gesagt nur annähernd!! die narbe stört dabei kaum, nur der nerv tut sehr weh. sobald ich mein bein durchstrecke und die fußsohle flächig auf den boden stelle, schießt mir der schmerz in diesen nerv. laufen kann ich entweder nur mit leicht angewinkeltem bein und fußsohle flächig (mit dem gewicht eher nach innen verlagert, wie bei einem senkfuß) am boden, oder das bein ist ausgestreckt, aber dann nur auf dem vorfuß laufend. 
  ich rief also gestern beim behandelnden arzt ab und der sagte mir, dass die hämatome durchaus auf den nerv drücken können und dass ich mich, um die lösung des hämatoms zu unterstützen, überwinden und den schmerz aushalten soll. nach ein paar schritten würde es schon gehen. aber mal ehrlich: wer kann einen stechenden nervenschmerz wegatmen? das tut so höllisch weh, dass man schon aus reflex wieder in die schonhaltung zurück geht. ich habe es versucht, ich kann es wirklich nicht. 
  ich frage mich mittlerweile, ob man einen nerv mit in die narbe einnähen kann und wenn ja, ob dieser nerv sich wieder erholt, sobald die fäden weg sind? oder hätte ich in so einem fall durchgehende schmerzen und nicht nur, wenn die spannung im unterschenkel maximal ist? 
  haben sie eine therorie, warum ich diesen schmerz habe? wenn ja, wie kann ich nachhelfen, damit ich schneller wieder normal laufen kann? ich habe 2 kleine kinder und scheitere schon am kindergartenbesuch.. :Sad:  
herzliche grüße 
  isabelle1

----------


## ullrichkatz

HALLO , ISABELLE1,  es dauert wirklich länger , auch einige Wochen sind möglich . Ich denke nicht , dass der Nerv eingenäht wurde. Eine einzige Berührung von wenigen Minuten ( wir haben mit einer Gummischlinge den Nerv an die Seite gezogen , weil wir drunter operieren mußten ), hat ausgereicht, dass  der Patient ca.8 Wochen Probleme hatte, sind aber völlig zurück gegangen !!! er erholt sich ( meistens) Ist uns erst 1x passiert in den letzten 20 Jahren.
LG.Ullrich Katz

----------


## isabelle1

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!!!
in dem fall: abwarten und tee trinken  :Smiley: 
ich hoffe bei mir geht es schneller.... 
lg isabelle1

----------


## ullrichkatz

bin sicher , Gute Nacht  :Smiley:

----------


## isabelle1

hallo allerseits, 
ich war gestern nochmal beim behandelden arzt. sowohl beim abtasten der narbe, als auch beim anschließenden fädenziehen hatte ich wieder den besagten nervenschmerz am außenknöchel, sodass der arzt nun eingeräumt hat, dass es doch sein könnte, dass der nerv mit in der naht eingenäht war. seitdem die fäden weg sind, habe ich auch den eindruck, dass die beweglichkeit besser ist. trotzdem ist der schmerz noch nicht ganz weg - entweder der nerv muss sich erst noch beruhigen, oder im inneren (da sollen wohl auch noch selbstauflösende fäden sein) klemmt auch noch etwas den nerv ein. sowas aber auch..... 
wie lange braucht denn ein faden, bis der sich aufgelöst hat?   
lg isabelle1

----------


## turbogirl

Bei mir hat es 6 Wochen gedauert. Dann waren alle weg! Ich hoffe, es geht die inzwischen besser!
Viele Grüße turbogirl

----------


## nire71

Hallo, habe vor 4 Monaten die Krampfader entfernen lassen. Habe immer noch ein Taubheitsgefühl meines linken Beinens und das Bein ist dicker als das rechte. Vergeht das wieder? Durch Druck schmerz es noch ein wenig.

----------

